# Ich baue (vielleicht) eine Nietenpresse



## diabolo150973 (16 Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche noch mal Hilfe. In meiner neuen Firma werden manchmal Streifenvorhänge in Halter eingenietet. Aber wenn es mal vorkommt, dann sind es reichlich nieten. Das ganze spielt sich dann an einer Säulenbohrmaschine ab. Um den ersten dummen Fragen vorzubeugen: Die Maschine bleibt aus!!! Es werden nur der Hebel, die Pinole (mit Bohrfutter) und der Tisch benutzt. Gestern durfte ich diese äußerst anspruchvolle Arbeit verrichten. Da kam mir dann vor langer Weile in der Sinn: Mach es doch einfacher! Als dann die Arme vom Einpressen langsam lahm wurden stand mein Entschluss fest... Ein Druckluftkompressor ist vorhanden. Man braucht nicht viele Teile. Es ist Wochenende, die Freundin arbeitet (hoffe ich)... Also ran an die Arbeit!

Jetzt kommt mein Problem:

Ist die Kraft, die ich am Hebel aufwende die gleiche, welche auf die Pinole wirkt? 

Ich habe mal versucht, das halbwegs verständlich aufzuzeichnen und eine Rechnung zur Auswahl eines Zylinders zu machen. (Bei den Zahlen habe ich ein bißchen "rumgerundet")

Die Ansteuerung habe ich erstmal als Zweihandbedienung angedacht. Vielleicht meldet sich ja "Herr Safety" zu dem Thema .


Falls jemand Tipps, Ratschläge oder sonstwas hat: Immer her damit!!!


Schonmal danke für die Mühen und schöne Grüße aus dem weißen Schleswig Holstein,

dia


----------



## crash (16 Januar 2010)

Hallo Dia!
Willst du deine Bohrmaschine aufrüsten oder etwas neues bauen?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Januar 2010)

Wenn ich da richtig verstehe willst du den Hebel der Bohrmaschine über einen Zylinder nach unten drücken.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist der Weg des Hebels gleich des Weges der Pinole. Dann müsste doch auch die Kraft die gleiche sein. Ich denke das muss auch so sein weil du sonst gar kein Gefühl beim Bohren hast...  Ist aber schon zig Jahre her das ich an einer Ständerbohrmaschine stand.


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 Januar 2010)

Die Bohrmaschine soll komplett wegfallen... Ich will anstelle des "Hebels mit Pinole" einen Pneu-Zylinder verwenden. Also etwas komplett neues. 
Die Mechanik habe ich im Kopf schon fertig (Zylinderhalterung, etc.).

Mir geht es im Moment erstmal nur da drum, wie ich den Zylinder dimensioniere/auswähle. 


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Sockenralf (16 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

wir haben einen ähnlichen Anwendungsfall:

An einer Anlage werden die Bänder der Bandtrockner mit einem Tuch bespannt.
Das Tuch wir mit kleinen Haken am Band eingehängt, die Haken werden am Tuch in entspr. Ösen gehängt.
Und genau diese Ösen montieren wir selber (ähnlich deiner Nieten)

Dazu wird aber keine Bohrmaschine verwendet, sondern ein kleiner Ösendrücker.
Dieser hat einen kleine Aufnahme, wo Tuchteil mit Loch (hergestellt durch Locheisen und Hammer) und Öse aufgelegt werden.
Die Verschlußbewegung wird durch eine horizontale Bewegung der Betätigungskurbel ausgeführt.
Die Gewindespindel hat am unteren Ende das "Werkzeug" --> die Öse wird verschlossen.

Alles-in-allem ist "die Maschine" keine 5kg schwer und recht einfach gebaut
Das Teil hat auch den Vorteil, daß man es einfach auf einen Tisch stellen kann und der Werker so bei der Arbeit sitzt

Vielleicht wäre sowas praktischer, als eine Bohrmaschine zu vergenußwurzeln


MfG


----------



## Sockenralf (16 Januar 2010)

HRMPF,

zu langsam getippt 


MfG


----------



## jabba (16 Januar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Ich baue (vielleicht) eine Nietenpresse



Der Gedanken ist mir schon oft gekommen wenn ich manche Tread's lese *ROFL*

Spass beiseite, du muss an der Bohrmaschine den Hebelweg berechnen.

Länge Hebel*Kraft/Länge Drehpunkt zur Achse Bohrkopf=Kraft am Bohrkopf
oder etwas unproffesionell aber wirksam.
Stell eine Personenwaage auf den Bohrtisch und Niete dann, bzw drücke so als würdest Du nieten.

Bezüglich Sicherheit, da hier nur eine Bewegung erfolgt und du keine Abfragen benötigst würde ich mal über eine Pneumatische Zweihand nachdenken, also ganz ohne Steuerung.


----------



## jabba (16 Januar 2010)

bei 250N und 500mm Hebel muss noch die Größe vom Zahrad einbezogen werden. ich nehme mal 50mm an
250N*500mm/50mm=2500N! und das passt da der Hebel 10:1 ist.

bei 6bar sind das 0,6N/mm² für 2500N braucht du 4166mm² Kolbenfläche
macht dann ca 75mm Zylinder.

Bist Du sicher das du zum nieten mit 25Kg am Hebel ziehen musst

Mal so überschlagen, bin ja auch kein Mechaniker.


----------



## nade (16 Januar 2010)

jabba, die Dimensionierung des Zylinders würde sich z.B. durch eine Z-Kinematik verkleinern lassen.
Zur "Einfachen" Auffindung der Übersetzung würde sich die Personenwaage incl einer Federwaage am Hebel bestens eignen. Dann zum Kraftaufwand beim "Nieten" eben den Hebel über eine Federwaage betätigen.
Und fertig auf die Festo Bausätze los. 
P.S., durch nur minimalen Hub, den du warscheinlich nur bei der Nieterrei brauchst, könntest du dies auch locker Flockig in Einhandbedienung machen.
Ist eben vielleicht für eine Steuerung mit automatischem Vorschub eine Bastelsache wert.


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 Januar 2010)

Nochmal hallo,

der automatische Vorschub fällt aus Zeit- und Kostengründen weg. Die Personenwaage beim Nieten drunterzustellen scheint mir ideal einfach zu sein!!! Auf die Idee mit der pneumatischen Zweihandbedienung bin ich auch nicht gekommen. Klingt auf jedenfall günstiger als elektrisch. Ich werde mal Skizzen und Pläne machen und das meinem Chef dann auf den Tisch packen...

Danke erstmal für die Tipps!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## jabba (16 Januar 2010)

nade schrieb:


> jabba, die Dimensionierung des Zylinders würde sich z.B. durch eine Z-Kinematik verkleinern lassen.



Ist aber nach meiner Meinung hier den Aufwand nircht Wert, weiterhin bekomme ich dann wieder Scherkanten usw. Das neitwerkzeug könnte man einfach in die Zylinderstange schrauben. Wenn dies nicht wesentlich größer ist, bzw nach oben keine Klemmung erzeugt habe ich als Sicherheit nur die Abwärtsbewegung also Sicherheitstechnik ein echt überschaubares System.

@Dia bei Bedarf kann ich die paar Seiten aus dem Festo Schulungsordner zur Sicherheit mit pneumtischer Zweihand mal scannen und dir zusenden


----------



## nade (16 Januar 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Ist aber nach meiner Meinung hier den Aufwand nircht Wert, weiterhin bekomme ich dann wieder Scherkanten usw. Das neitwerkzeug könnte man einfach in die Zylinderstange schrauben. Wenn dies nicht wesentlich größer ist, bzw nach oben keine Klemmung erzeugt habe ich als Sicherheit nur die Abwärtsbewegung also Sicherheitstechnik ein echt überschaubares System.
> 
> @Dia bei Bedarf kann ich die paar Seiten aus dem Festo Schulungsordner zur Sicherheit mit pneumtischer Zweihand mal scannen und dir zusenden



Ok, Dia hatte schon das Professionellere wegen Kosten und Zeitgründen ausgeschlossen. Also fällt da eine Verkleinerung des Zylinders ebenso flach mit mehr Mechanik. Ansonst würde es eben auch ein Schneckengetriebe mit Motor sein können. Warscheinlich nur eben das Problem des tech Aufwandes..
Aber dia du machst das schon, da hab ich keine Bedenken. Reich es rüber in die Ausbildunsgwerkstadt.


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 Januar 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> @Dia bei Bedarf kann ich die paar Seiten aus dem Festo Schulungsordner zur Sicherheit mit pneumtischer Zweihand mal scannen und dir zusenden



Das wäre super!!!


----------



## jabba (16 Januar 2010)

Da mus ich den Scanner mal ausgraben, liegt irgendwo imm Keller.


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 Januar 2010)

Das hast Du dir jetzt selber eingebrockt... Ich nehme Dich beim Wort!!! 
Hoffentlich gibt Dein PC dann bei der Treiberinstallation nicht den Geist auf!!! 
Wenn Microsoft in deinem Tower wohnt... oh,oh...*ROFL*

Gruß,

dia


----------



## diabolo150973 (17 Januar 2010)

Mal eine Frage an die Sicherheitsfreaks:

Muss man dieses Zweihandsicherheitsventil unbedingt benutzen? 
Das Teil kostet fast 350€...

Ist es Auslegungssache, wie sicher etwas sein muss/sollte?

Ich weiss, Sicherheit und heile (vollzählige) Finger sind unbezahlbar, aber das wird der Grund zur Ablehnung werden!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Sockenralf (17 Januar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Sicherheitsfreaks:
> 
> Muss man dieses Zweihandsicherheitsventil unbedingt benutzen?
> Das Teil kostet fast 350€...
> ...


 
Hallo,

wenn deine Gefährdungsbeurteilung ergibt, daß die Bewegung nicht gefährlich ist (und auch keine andere Norm die auf deine Maschine zutrifft das fordert) --> nein

Aber bitte beachten:
nach meinem Verständniss seit ihr der Inverkehrbringer der Maschine, so daß der ganze kram die Dokumentation, CE und alles was drannhängt zu erfüllen wäre 


MfG


----------



## nade (17 Januar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Sicherheitsfreaks:
> 
> Muss man dieses Zweihandsicherheitsventil unbedingt benutzen?
> Das Teil kostet fast 350€...
> ...


Also meine Umgehung einer 2Hand Bedienung wäre bei minimalsten Hub über der Niete und eine entsprechende Abschottung, das man eben nicht bis zum Zylinder vorkommt.
Kommt aber denk ich mal auch auf die Art der Nieten an.
Kannste bitte maln Bild oder Link zu den Nieten einstellen?
Allerdings würde ich das Ganze nicht zu hoch Bewerten, da es wie auch beim mit dem Hammer die Nieten Einschlagen es "Deppen" gibt, die halten ihren Finger genau dahin wo sie ihn breitschlagen können.
Da hier auf Vorschub verzichtet wird, also eigentlich "nur" der Zylinder angesteuert wird, ist eben auch keine Automatisierung möglich wo eben dieses Ventil nur durch Erkennung des Materials selbstständig fährt.
<-- Meine Einschätzung als nicht Sicherheitsbeauftragter wäre, kannst drauf Verzichten, lieber dann 2 Ventile in Reihe geschaltet..
Weil unter Anderem es nicht Auszuschließen ist, das es welche gibt, die eben sagen .. das "Streichholz" in dem einen Schalter tuts auch und ich kann die nächste Niete schon vorbereitet drunterschieben, auch wenn der Ablauf noch nicht 100% abgeschlossen ist..


----------



## diabolo150973 (17 Januar 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> nach meinem Verständniss seit ihr der Inverkehrbringer der Maschine, so daß der ganze kram die Dokumentation, CE und alles was drannhängt zu erfüllen wäre
> ...




Auch, wenn das Ding nur bei uns rumsteht und nur manchmal ausschließlich von uns benutzt wird? Wir wollen das Teil nicht verkaufen!


----------



## zotos (17 Januar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Auch, wenn das Ding nur bei uns rumsteht und nur manchmal ausschließlich von uns benutzt wird? Wir wollen das Teil nicht verkaufen!



Ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher aber ich meine mich erinnern zu können das sich 
oft auch die BG (Berufsgenossenschaft) für die Konformitätserklärung(en) interessiert und den Betreiber der Anlage auch dazu verpflichtet eine Gesamtkonformitätserklärung abzugeben wenn er mehrere Anlagenteile kombiniert (z.B. Maschine + Handling).


----------



## Sockenralf (17 Januar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Auch, wenn das Ding nur bei uns rumsteht und nur manchmal ausschließlich von uns benutzt wird? Wir wollen das Teil nicht verkaufen!


 

Hallo,

m. W. nach braucht´s das dann trotzdem, aber frag doch mal den Safety, der träumt ja nacht´s von sowas 


MfG


----------



## maxi (17 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

gibt dach günstig pneumatische Nietenzangen die sogar über einen Schlacuh den Stift weg führen.

Grüße


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2010)

nade schrieb:


> Allerdings würde ich das Ganze nicht zu hoch Bewerten, da es wie auch beim mit dem Hammer die Nieten Einschlagen es "Deppen" gibt, die halten ihren Finger genau dahin wo sie ihn breitschlagen können.


 
Mit solchen einschätzungen wäre ich vorsichtig. Wenn mann das mal
weiterspinnt ist ja eine Kreissäge nicht gefährlicher als eine Handsäge

Meiner ansicht nach wird die Nietenpresse eine Maschine und ist dann
auch so zu bewerten.

Eine Maschine ist


> „… eine Gesamtheit von miteinander verbundenen Teilen oder Vorrichtungen, von denen mindestens eines beweglich ist, sowie gegebenenfalls von Betätigungsgeräten, Steuer- und Energiekreisen usw., die für eine bestimmte Anwendung, wie die Verarbeitung, die Behandlung, die Fortbewegung und die Aufbereitung eines Werkstoffes zusammengefügt sind, …
> – 98/37/EG Artikel I Absatz 2a


 
Nietet sich irgend jemand seien Daumen ab, wird danach gesucht wer
den Schaden (Krankenhausaufhalt, Rea, Verdienstausfall) bzw. die Rente
für diesen Daumen zahlt, das kann teuer werden....


----------



## diabolo150973 (17 Januar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Nietet sich irgend jemand seien Daumen ab, wird danach gesucht wer
> den Schaden (Krankenhausaufhalt, Rea, Verdienstausfall) bzw. die Rente
> für diesen Daumen zahlt, das kann teuer werden....




Also werde ich keine meiner Skizzen und Entwürfe unterschreiben...


----------



## Paule (17 Januar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> bzw. die Rente für diesen Daumen zahlt,


Na wenigstens ist dann die Rente für den Daumen sicher.
*ROFL*

Nicht krumm nehmen, Helmut.


----------



## diabolo150973 (17 Januar 2010)

Da wird dann der "Große Onkel" angeklebt...


----------



## Sockenralf (17 Januar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Also werde ich keine meiner Skizzen und Entwürfe unterschreiben...


 
Hilft nix

Wenn schon, dann musst du das Teil heimlich im Keller zusammenzimmern und in der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag in die Firma schaffen.
FINGERABDRÜCKE WEGPUTZEN NICHT VERGESSEN!!!!!!


Am Montag Früh habt ihr dann auf wundersame Weise eine Maschine, die GENAU DAS kann, was ihr braucht.
Wird sie dann benützt, hat derjenige den schwarzen Peter, der das angeordnet hat, ohne sich zu vergewissern, daß alle Unterlagen da sind, das Teil sicher ist etc. --> der Betreiber *ROFL*


MfG


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 Januar 2010)

nade schrieb:


> ...Ansonst würde es eben auch ein Schneckengetriebe mit Motor sein können...


Sicherheitstechnisch wäre es hiermit sehr viel einfacher. Wie wäre es mit einem Getriebemotor an einer "billigen" Ständerbohrmaschine?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## jabba (17 Januar 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hilft nix
> 
> Wenn schon, dann musst du das Teil heimlich im Keller zusammenzimmern und in der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag in die Firma schaffen.
> FINGERABDRÜCKE WEGPUTZEN NICHT VERGESSEN!!!!!!
> ...





Falsch,
es gibt nur eine schöne Lösung...
Baue es zu Hause, pinsele etwas Grünspan drauf (gibts zu kaufen) deklariere es als Antiquität und fertig.
Die Gesetzliche Grundlage der Maschinenrichtlinie ist das GPSG und diese gilt nicht für Antiquitäten.
Hab das GPSG gerade mal gelesen, weil ich wissen wollte ob das auch für Privatleute gelten würde (von wegen im Keller bauen und so).



> (1) Dieses Gesetz gilt für das Inverkehrbringen und Ausstellen von Produkten, das
> selbständig im Rahmen einer wirtschaftlichen Unternehmung erfolgt.* Dieses Gesetz gilt
> nicht für das Inverkehrbringen und Ausstellen gebrauchter Produkte, die
> 1. als Antiquitäten überlassen werden oder*





> _*Es wird alles nicht so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird*_


----------



## diabolo150973 (17 Januar 2010)

So...mal schnell heute hingemalt.

Ich habe auch gleich zwei Pneumatikpläne gemacht. Einmal mit und einmal ohne Zweihandventil. Mal sehen, was der Chef sagt.


----------



## crash (17 Januar 2010)

Das sieht doch gut aus.
Jetzt noch ein Schutzgitter drum,
dass da keiner mit den Fingern dran kommt.


----------



## diabolo150973 (18 Januar 2010)

Du meinst einen 2m hohen Schutzzaun mit Not-Aus-Matte vor dem Einlegeplatz?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Januar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Du meinst einen 2m hohen Schutzzaun mit Not-Aus-Matte vor dem Einlegeplatz?


 
Wenn du noch so eine Matte brauchst, melde dich per PN hab noch eine
die über ist. Schutzzaun haben wir auch als Lagerware €€€€€€


----------



## Safety (18 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
er braucht eine CE und alles was dazu gehört, unser Dia ist ein Maschinenbauer, oder so!




Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> m. W. nach braucht´s das dann trotzdem, aber frag doch mal den Safety, der träumt ja nacht´s von sowas
> 
> ...


 
Ja davon kann man Alpträume bekommen.

Ich muss mal Günther sagen er soll Dich besuchen dann bekommst Du Alpträume.8)ROFLMAO:


----------



## diabolo150973 (18 Januar 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ...unser Dia ist ein Maschinenbauer, oder so...




Naja, eher Möchtegern... Also muss der ganze Papierkram vervollständigt werden? 

Safety: Ich brauche einen Sicherheitslehrgang!!! Komm her und bring mir was bei!!!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Safety (18 Januar 2010)

Ich bin schon da!

Zuhause. 

Da wohnst Du doch oder?


----------



## nade (18 Januar 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Sicherheitstechnisch wäre es hiermit sehr viel einfacher. Wie wäre es mit einem Getriebemotor an einer "billigen" Ständerbohrmaschine?
> 
> 
> Gruß, Onkel


Jepp, das wäre zwar ebenso Einschläfernd aber Kraftsparender


diabolo150973 schrieb:


> So...mal schnell heute hingemalt.
> 
> Ich habe auch gleich zwei Pneumatikpläne gemacht. Einmal mit und einmal ohne Zweihandventil. Mal sehen, was der Chef sagt.


JAJA, Also die AMshcine ist vom verzweifelnden Ausbilder zu Bedienen.... Hand Links und Rechts, mim Kopf genau auf den "START" haun...*ROFL*



Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> er braucht eine CE und alles was dazu gehört, unser Dia ist ein Maschinenbauer, oder so!
> 
> 
> ...



Ach gehhhh de Günnieee... neh von dem krieg ich zumindest keine Alpträume, ehr nochn Bier. 

Sorry, Spaß ist eben immernoch was ich draus mach.8)
Der BG´ler dem ich maln Fäustel aufe Schuhe gefeuert hab macht immernoch großen Bogen um mich... Von wegen Stahlkappen... "Pfühh" fällt eh dahinter..


----------



## Sockenralf (19 Januar 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Ich muss mal Günther sagen er soll Dich besuchen dann bekommst Du Alpträume.8)ROFLMAO:


 
Hallo,

zumindest hat´s dann ein Gewinde im Knie und die Ohren glühen auch.

Aber diese *ÖHEM* "lose Mundwerk" hatte der schon immer *ROFL*


MfG


----------



## diabolo150973 (22 Januar 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Ich bin schon da!
> 
> Zuhause.
> 
> Da wohnst Du doch oder?




Ist das Dein Haus???


http://www.isnichwahr.de/r83135830-safety-shop.html


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Lorenzi (31 Januar 2010)

Hallo!
Hab gesehen bin spät dran zu diesem Thema. Würde sagen der Tip mit der Personenwaage ist toll. Zylinder auf jeden Fall groß genug dimensionieren, du kannst ja ggf mit Druckregler die Kraft des Zylinders ziemllich gut einstellen. Vorsichtig wäre ich nur, daß niemand die Finger dazwischen kriegt. Dazu kannst du das Drosselventil für die Abwärtsbewegung direkt am Zylinderausgang des Gegendruckes positionieren, dann fährt er mit voller Kraft jedoch gut dosierbar nach unten L.G. Lorenzi


----------



## diabolo150973 (31 Januar 2010)

Ich glaube, das Zweihandventil hat meinem Projekt das Genick gebrochen...
Angesehen hat Chef sich alles, aber richtig geäußert hat er sich noch nicht.

Gruß,

dia


----------

